# Been slow here, how about anywhere else



## FishingForSupper (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks to a bunch of rain (80% of our annual precipitation already) and a cool spring the fishing here is pretty much shut off. Went out today so my wife could paddle board and caught a few couple small bass under 10 inches, a few small bluegill, and one crappie at 10 inches. Water looked like chocolate milk and the outfall was still flowing pretty good. At least it wasn't too hot although the boat got a bit warm where the paint is gone. The good thing though was my homemade livewell kept that one crappie alive and feisty all day to be turned loose after I decided it wasn't worth cleaning one fish.


----------



## nlester (Jun 28, 2015)

Sporadic. We are are at about 3 times our annual rainfall. Lots of trash and stained water. Looking forward to a better summer.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 28, 2015)

Its just too darn hot to be out there!


----------

